# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Ipamorelin - excellent peptide

## Angel of death

Just figured I'd share my results with this peptide and see if anyone else has been having good results as well? 
GHRP-2 and mod-grf129 kept me awake, gave me anxiety and definitely raised cortisol beyond where I would like it to be.

Ipamorelin on the other hand has been a dream, I've been on it for a little over a month and my skin is glowing, I would occasionally get some acne in the past but its no longer a factor. My recovery times seemed to have improved and an ongoing tendon injury in my forearm hasn't been bothering me nearly as much. 

I also sleep like a baby on this stuff and wake up feeling great. Really the closest thing to rHGH in my opinion. Anyone else have good experiences?

----------


## Sworder

What dose are you running?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> what dose are you running?


^^ x2

----------


## shredded

How were you dosing the GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF129?

Ipamorelin is a great peptide, what are you dosing it at?




> Just figured I'd share my results with this peptide and see if anyone else has been having good results as well? 
> GHRP-2 and mod-grf129 kept me awake, gave me anxiety and definitely raised cortisol beyond where I would like it to be.
> 
> Ipamorelin on the other hand has been a dream, I've been on it for a little over a month and my skin is glowing, I would occasionally get some acne in the past but its no longer a factor. My recovery times seemed to have improved and an ongoing tendon injury in my forearm hasn't been bothering me nearly as much. 
> 
> I also sleep like a baby on this stuff and wake up feeling great. Really the closest thing to rHGH in my opinion. Anyone else have good experiences?

----------


## kmms

i didn't notice this one in the ar-r store. am i overlooking something?

----------


## Angel of death

I'm taking 200mcg 2x per day. usually after workout and before bed 

Ar-r doesn't offer it and I'm really not sure why. I had to get it elsewhere.

I tried all different doses with the mod and ghrp. The second mod enters my system I begin to feel anxiety and generally like shit. have tried it from different sources too.

----------


## kmms

ok thanks i thought i was just looking for the wrong name.

----------


## M302_Imola

Just goes to show that everyone is different. I myself started my peptide run by using ipamorelin and mod grf then switched to GHRP-2 and mod grf and got much more out of the GHRP-2/Mod GRF...I guess I'm just lucky I don't get any sides from this combo and sleep like a baby as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm taking 200mcg 2x per day. usually after workout and before bed 
> 
> Ar-r doesn't offer it and I'm really not sure why. I had to get it elsewhere.
> 
> I tried all different doses with the mod and ghrp. The second mod enters my system I begin to feel anxiety and generally like shit. have tried it from different sources too.


just curious as to why you are dosing at 200mcg? isn't the dosage 1kg/mcg?

i just started some and hoping to get the same effects!

dosing here at 100mcg of each 3x day. one AM, then PWO, bedtime.

----------


## Angel of death

> just curious as to why you are dosing at 200mcg? isn't the dosage 1kg/mcg?
> 
> i just started some and hoping to get the same effects!
> 
> dosing here at 100mcg of each 3x day. one AM, then PWO, bedtime.



good question...it's because I can't stack it with mod so I am basically doubling the saturation dose to compensate.

edit- also the first time I took a 100mcg shot I was almost immediately very sleepy and groggy. I believe you develop somewhat of a tolerance to this stuff so I wouldn't just start at 200mcg per shot...but there may come a time where you feel its necessary

----------


## jonny141

Was wondering how long can you take this? and if someone wanted to do it as a maintenance dosing what would it be? does this go off height and weight or set dosage...never did this before and curious as to how to take, how long and dosage? thanks for any help.

----------


## Angel of death

> Was wondering how long can you take this? and if someone wanted to do it as a maintenance dosing what would it be? does this go off height and weight or set dosage...never did this before and curious as to how to take, how long and dosage? thanks for any help.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...n#.UMkui5jaa-U

all the info is in that thread. if your using IPAM just replace it with GHRP-2/GHRP-6 when you read about it. it plays a similar role

----------


## jonny141

Thanks for the article angle of death.....couple questions if you dont mind...so i am going with Ipamorelin and CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29..100mcg of both and i can take at night before bed for as long as i want..Correct??? also..where do you get the BAC Water to mix with this?

Was going to do 100mcg of both before bed..x1 a day....is this worth doing or would it be a waste of money....All i am trying to do is have more energy, have less pains, feel better, cut fat and add a little lbm in the mean time...would this work at this dose and how long before i see results????

Thanks alot for all your help..much appreciated....

----------


## Angel of death

how old are you? that should be fine, eventually you may choose to dose 2x a day instead of once.
get bac water from the sites sponsor ar-r .com

----------


## jonny141

I am 42 and do they call it something else than Bac water on arr...looked and could find it...did search for bac water and returned no results....thanks for your help...

was wondering also if i decide to go x2 a day...can i go one at 9pm and the other at 2-3am?

----------


## kmms

> Thanks for the article angle of death.....couple questions if you dont mind...so i am going with Ipamorelin and CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29..100mcg of both and i can take at night before bed for as long as i want..Correct??? also..where do you get the BAC Water to mix with this?
> 
> Was going to do 100mcg of both before bed..x1 a day....is this worth doing or would it be a waste of money....All i am trying to do is have more energy, have less pains, feel better, cut fat and add a little lbm in the mean time...would this work at this dose and how long before i see results????
> 
> Thanks alot for all your help..much appreciated....


1 time per day isn't a waste at all provided you have quality peptides. once per day is the standard "anti-aging" protocol. you don't have to wait to see results, they should be noticeable right away as far as improved deep sleep is concerned. other things that you mention are rather vague and don't have a definitive schedule to follow. you won't really gain any lbm from 1 dose per day but over time you should notice that you are carrying less fat. 

if you want more fat burning potential then you'd need a second dose, preferably a morning dose upon arising and ideally before doing some fasted cardio.

----------


## jonny141

> 1 time per day isn't a waste at all provided you have quality peptides. once per day is the standard "anti-aging" protocol. you don't have to wait to see results, they should be noticeable right away as far as improved deep sleep is concerned. other things that you mention are rather vague and don't have a definitive schedule to follow. you won't really gain any lbm from 1 dose per day but over time you should notice that you are carrying less fat. 
> 
> if you want more fat burning potential then you'd need a second dose, preferably a morning dose upon arising and ideally before doing some fasted cardio.


little confused...want to take Ipamorelin with GRF 1-29.......is Sermorelin the same as GRF-129 and is this CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) the same as GRF-129????? thats for any help....

ALso can get bac water on arr or EP...what do they call it????? 


THanks again for anyones help...

----------


## jonny141

What does AR-R call bac water???? Where can you get it?????

----------


## ironbeck

> What does AR-R call bac water???? Where can you get it?????


you can make it, 10ml of distilled water 1ml of ba

----------


## jonny141

okay, got the distilled water but what is ba??? Thanks for your help!!! Newbi.....sorry!!!!

----------


## SportbikerKid

> okay, got the distilled water but what is ba??? Thanks for your help!!! Newbi.....sorry!!!!


BA is benzyl alcohol. Usually sterile water is only 0.9% BA. I don't know why the poster above me was saying 10%. You should ideally filter the solution through a sterile (0.22 micron or smaller) filter.

----------


## jonny141

can you buy bac water somewhere...very new to this and have not the first clue as to how to do what you suggest...is it possible to buy it somewhere already made...if so, where can i and what do they call it? Thanks for everyones help...

P.S. Tried EP but they dont sell it....I searched AR but couldnt find it....any help is appreciated...thanks

----------


## jonny141

anyone....is CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) the same as GRF-129 do i want to take CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) with Ipamorelin??? Thanks for anyones help......EP has a 30% off sell and looking to get this...just want to make sure this is the right stuff...thanks

----------


## Angel of death

mod grf 1-29 with ipam is a good stack, yes.

----------


## jonny141

does anyone know how many 100mcg doses are in a 2ml or 2000mcg vial of ipam?????

----------


## Jrls1974

I wanted to see if I can get some advice on the stuff I am starting to take?



> Just figured I'd share my results with this peptide and see if anyone else has been having good results as well? 
> GHRP-2 and mod-grf129 kept me awake, gave me anxiety and definitely raised cortisol beyond where I would like it to be.
> 
> Ipamorelin on the other hand has been a dream, I've been on it for a little over a month and my skin is glowing, I would occasionally get some acne in the past but its no longer a factor. My recovery times seemed to have improved and an ongoing tendon injury in my forearm hasn't been bothering me nearly as much. 
> 
> I also sleep like a baby on this stuff and wake up feeling great. Really the closest thing to rHGH in my opinion. Anyone else have good experiences?

----------


## thisAngelBites

20. There are 1000 mcgs in 1 mg, and 2000 mcgs divided by each 100 mcg dose is 20 doses.




> does anyone know how many 100mcg doses are in a 2ml or 2000mcg vial of ipam?????

----------


## NWIron

Interesting. I have not been getting many unwanted sides with peps as of yet. I am running GRF Mod and Ipam at 100mcg 3xs daily. I'm on my third week I believe. The one thing I have experienced is dull headaches and minor CTS. Sleep is awesome and feeling of well being is definitely increased. I am thinking about trying GHRP2/grfmod next order just to switch it up and see what all the craze is about. Good to hear that solo IPAM is working for you.

----------


## NWIron

Angel, how do you know your cortisol was high? I was thinking of running GHRP2 in place of ipam

----------


## thisAngelBites

hi NWIron, I don't know which thread you're referencing, so since I don't know what I said, I can't be too specific. But I can tell you generally my cortisol was off the proper rhythm, where it should normally be high in the morning, and getting lower and lower towards nighttime. I knew this because my health care provider ordered a saliva test which entailed me giving saliva samples at something like 8am, noon, 4pm and midnight. Mine was lowish in the morning, low at noon, slightly high in the afternoon, and quite high at midnight.

----------


## NWIron

well, that's not what we want! Was that on GHRP2?

----------


## thisAngelBites

No, I haven't taken any of these peptides. That just seemed to happen to me after my son was born. I don't think he slept once (ok, slight exaggeration, but that is how I remember it) in the first six months, and I think that's what did me in.  :Smilie:

----------

